# which banks has the highest AER/Interest that you recommend?



## Michaelwho (Nov 24, 2019)

Which lets you take money out reasonable quickly?

Reason I want the ability to take the money out reasonably quickly is for cases where im buying & selling things, so id take the money out to buy something then sell another thing and put the money back in again E.g. You took out 3k from the bank for 10 days but put it back in again


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Virtually nobody is paying any interest. Some banks are suggesting charging clients interest.

The only ones paying even a little lock up your money.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm happy with UniCredit for convenience. Transactions happen reasonably quickly, ie the money tends to appear in the account one working day after the money leaves the paying account. I don't expect to get rich from the interest though!

And they have recently introduced an English Language version of their website which helps.


----------

